# Evan Brewer: MEGATHREAD



## Jogeta (Jul 20, 2011)

Apologies in advance if the creation of this thread is a breach of forum etiquette!

I love this guy! I feel that he brings something fresh to modern heavy music.

His work with Reflux and Animosity made me notice bass guitar in metal, and he nailed his parts when I saw The Faceless in Manchester - while smiling and having a good time!

I can't get "Currency" from his solo album, Alone, out of my head! Fully looking forward to seeing him perform his solo stuff live!



*Actualize*





*Currency*





*Rig Rundown*














Here are some links in case you guys/girls reading this want to find out more without having to go far:


Evan Brewer YouTube Channel

Evan Brewer Facebook

Alone on iTunes


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 20, 2011)

Saw him with at chain reaction with animals as leaders. it was amazing blew my F*cking mind!


----------



## Jogeta (Jul 20, 2011)

rogrotten said:


> Saw him with at chain reaction with animals as leaders. it was amazing blew my F*cking mind!



That tour looked astonishing! The musicianship involved........


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah dude, all of the bands have something different ( in a good way). I really enjoyed all the bands. and yeah the level of musicianship was amazing!


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 21, 2011)

That first vid was really cool...haven't watched the others yet. But let me get this straight. This guy has played in reflux with Tosin, he's supporting AAL on tour right now, and AAl doesn't have a bassist...


----------



## teqnick (Jul 21, 2011)

Saw him in Illinois just the other day. Awesome dude. Let me hold/ play his ESP custom bass. Definitely one of the best bass players out there.


----------



## DLG (Jul 21, 2011)

great player


----------



## Jogeta (Jul 21, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> That first vid was really cool...haven't watched the others yet. But let me get this straight. This guy has played in reflux with Tosin, he's supporting AAL on tour right now, and AAl doesn't have a bassist...



 

From what I gather from the AAL megathread, they play along to a backing track live that has all the synths, samples and bass tracks on it. That would be one less mouth to feed on the road, and one less rig to lug around.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 21, 2011)

Seeing him Monday on the AAL tour.

Still undecided.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 21, 2011)

now that ive seen these videos, im pretty excited to see him play this weekend


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish in the gear vid he talked more on his ESP 5 string, why was it to much to go into ? i personally am always up for a good 20minute video about gear!!

Now to gush, as a guitar player this guy makes me wana run out and buy a bass.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 21, 2011)

In regards to the song Currency - 
All of that could have been done on one bass, could it not?


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 21, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> In regards to the song Currency -
> All of that could have been done on one bass, could it not?



I thought the same thing, He's a good player though.


----------



## rogrotten (Jul 21, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> In regards to the song Currency -
> All of that could have been done on one bass, could it not?



I don't think so because he rings out most of the notes so it's a lot more "chordal" and you wouldn't be able to do that in only a bass. Right? correct me if I'm wrong, because I'm not sure of what I just said


----------



## FireInside (Jul 21, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> In regards to the song Currency -
> All of that could have been done on one bass, could it not?



Probably? I just like hearing the different tones of each bass together. My fav, track on the album for sure.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 21, 2011)

rogrotten said:


> I don't think so because he rings out most of the notes so it's a lot more "chordal" and you wouldn't be able to do that in only a bass. Right? correct me if I'm wrong, because I'm not sure of what I just said



A lot of the tapped notes on the lap bass sound like they're on strings that aren't being used by his left hand, so I'm pretty sure they could ring out on one bass. 
It's impressive and all, I just don't think it's necessary.


----------



## FireInside (Jul 22, 2011)

Do any of you guys know what is up with those string mutes he uses? Almost like a sort of capo or something? Might be fun to mess with. Is he just using some fabric or something?


----------



## yingmin (Jul 22, 2011)

FireInside said:


> Do any of you guys know what is up with those string mutes he uses? Almost like a sort of capo or something? Might be fun to mess with. Is he just using some fabric or something?



It's just a hair tie. It's not a capo, because it doesn't change the pitch. All it does is prevent open strings from ringing out.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 3, 2011)

SO...anyone heard of his new project called Climaxes? I have searched and found nothing on here.


----------



## robzuki (Nov 4, 2011)

rogrotten said:


> Saw him with at chain reaction with animals as leaders. it was amazing blew my F*cking mind!


 
i was there front row for that show it blew my mind.

Evan Brewer will be found on Bandhappy.com the online music lesson website, once it launches. personally ill be buying a lesson from him and from the bassist from scale the summit


----------



## need4speed (Nov 7, 2011)

yes!


----------



## jr1092 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was front row on the balcony right above the stage for the AAL tour. That tour was epic. I took this when he was playing Currency.


----------



## Samarus (Nov 10, 2011)

Evan is in talks to be playing with my group, Glasgow Symphony  He is a really great guy. We're going to be releasing a song on Facebook once we hit 400 likes, so please help that happen. There's another very big, and somewhat related person that's joining in on it too, but I can't quite say who yet. Anyways, the link is facebook.com/glasgow.symphony

Three cheers for Evan!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 5, 2012)

Samarus said:


> Evan is in talks to be playing with my group, Glasgow Symphony  He is a really great guy. We're going to be releasing a song on Facebook once we hit 400 likes, so please help that happen. There's another very big, and somewhat related person that's joining in on it too, but I can't quite say who yet. Anyways, the link is facebook.com/glasgow.symphony
> 
> Three cheers for Evan!



How would people know if they "like" it without hearing you?


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jan 15, 2012)

He actually does need both basses on 'Currency', at the beginning it is more for a sostenuto feel, but at the uplifting 4/4 chordal part he plays actual chords with the root, third, seventh, etc, and uses some of the same strings on the other bass to tap out the melody, also the arpeggio section requires both since he is playing arpeggios over 5 strings and a simple melody on top. By the end of the recording he has 4 basses, one for arpeggios, one for melody, one for extra bassline, and one for sweeps.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jan 15, 2012)

Evan Brewer will be producing my solo album. He is an awesome player and a dear friend. I can't wait to see what the future has in store for his music
d-_-b


----------



## eventhetrees (Jan 15, 2012)

Well now I know what bass amp I'm getting! The PF-500 sounds AMAZING especially for the price and I have a Pod X3 to pair it with


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 22, 2012)

If anyone could find tabs for any of his stuff on Alone, that'd be great. I've looked, but can't find anything, and I'm not quite good enough at learning stuff by ear to get it just yet hahaha.


----------



## Styxmata (May 20, 2012)

Anybody know who makes his custom pickguards for him?


----------



## canuck brian (May 22, 2012)

I had a chance to meet Evan in Toronto when he was here with the Faceless - really down to Earth guy and from the vids I've seen, a total monster player. I'm hoping to build him a bass soon...


----------



## Malkav (May 23, 2012)

Anyone seen the bass Rick Toone is building him?

Evan Brewer | Bass In Progress - Rick Toone | Luthier


----------



## Murdstone (May 23, 2012)

That's a serious fan. Looks incredible though.


----------



## Cyntex (May 13, 2013)

New studio update is on youtube, sounds cool.


----------



## LordCashew (May 13, 2013)

/\ His double-thumb has gotten inhumanly precise and even.

I move that he play bass in Animals as Leaders.


----------



## angus (May 14, 2013)

LordIronSpatula said:


> /\ His double-thumb has gotten inhumanly precise and even.



Well, more than you realize- sounds like a lot of compression.


----------



## LordCashew (May 15, 2013)

angus said:


> Well, more than you realize- sounds like a lot of compression.



I mostly meant rhythmically... Is the compression responsible for that too?


----------



## yingmin (May 15, 2013)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I mostly meant rhythmically... Is the compression responsible for that too?



Time compression.


----------

